# Fuel hose problem



## Zuiu (Apr 13, 2005)

I have a leaking fuel hose with a good sized hole at the rear of the car. I don't know much about my car (trying to get rid of it actually). It's the hose that goes from the pump to the tank (I believe, I had a friend who knows way more about it than I do).

What type of hose would I need to replace this? A high pressure hose? It's in a size that no one seems to carry, the biggest size that Autozone/Checker/PepBoys all carry seem to be 3/8ths when the hose is 5/8ths.

How complicated is this to install? I was hearing since it's a high pressure system you need to relieve the pressure in the line already before replacing it...

I'm lost. lol


----------



## Inspector12 (Aug 30, 2004)

Zuiu said:


> I have a leaking fuel hose with a good sized hole at the rear of the car. I don't know much about my car (trying to get rid of it actually). It's the hose that goes from the pump to the tank (I believe, I had a friend who knows way more about it than I do).
> 
> What type of hose would I need to replace this? A high pressure hose? It's in a size that no one seems to carry, the biggest size that Autozone/Checker/PepBoys all carry seem to be 3/8ths when the hose is 5/8ths.
> 
> ...



I make a living fixing all kinds of cars and trucks and can't remember ever seeing a high presure fuel hose that large. Hose diameters are measured as inside diameter. There would be no high pressure hoses on your Nissan with a 5/8 inside diameter. High pressure hose on a Sentra would likely be 5/16 in. Remove the hose and check the inside diameter then buy that size or better yet take the hose to the parts store and telll them "I need this". Use only hose intended for fuel injection and used high pressure clamps.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Zuiu (Apr 13, 2005)

Inspector12 said:


> I make a living fixing all kinds of cars and trucks and can't remember ever seeing a high presure fuel hose that large. Hose diameters are measured as inside diameter. There would be no high pressure hoses on your Nissan with a 5/8 inside diameter. High pressure hose on a Sentra would likely be 5/16 in. Remove the hose and check the inside diameter then buy that size or better yet take the hose to the parts store and telll them "I need this". Use only hose intended for fuel injection and used high pressure clamps.
> Hope this helps.


You're right, I had a friend measure it on the outside and I later measured it on the inside and it was 3/8ths. Also this is a hose from the tank to the main fuel line (I learned a lot in the last day lol) I took it down to Check and then Nappa and they gave me a non-high pressure hose and said it would work for atleast awhile, I only need a "fix" for about 2 months until I get rid of the car. The hose they gave me they said wasn't for high-pressure, and it looks exactly the same as the hose I took off my car. I'm hoping it works, we'll see I guess.


----------

